# Leonardite layer



## Remster (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

I've been wading through posts trying to find out if it's best to put a leonardite layer under black flourite. There seems to be a lot of conflicting info. I've found a source of Diamond Black that's an hour south of me and since I'm going in that direction tomorrow and setting up my tank this weekend I need to make a decision soon.

I guess whether it's best or not doesn't matter as much as the fact that it will do no harm and may do some good. The cost is $7.95 per pound. Can anyone tell me how much I would need?

Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I am using Diamond Black under black Flourite sand in a ten gallon tank now. Frankly, I'm not impressed by it. It may be beneficial, but I don't see it being any better than garden dirt or river silt. All it could do is add a nutrient rich layer in the substrate, and the dirt or silt do that very well, at no cost at all.

If you decide to use it, a three pound container makes about a one half inch thick layer in a ten gallon tank. If you have a big tank it could get very expensive!


----------



## Remster (Nov 25, 2007)

So, I could just use a 1/2 inch of soil from the yard under 3" flourite, would I have to do anything to prepare it for the tank first? Would it be just as well to use only the flourite. Thanks!


----------



## Remster (Nov 25, 2007)

I meant to mention, I have a 55 gal. tank. Also, should I slope the flourite - 2" in front to 4" in back? I'll have crypts in the foreground. I'm planning on 2 - 40 watt t-12 but can add an extra light strip.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> I am using Diamond Black under black Flourite sand in a ten gallon tank now. Frankly, I'm not impressed by it. It may be beneficial, but I don't see it being any better than garden dirt or river silt. All it could do is add a nutrient rich layer in the substrate, and the dirt or silt do that very well, at no cost at all.
> 
> If you decide to use it, a three pound container makes about a one half inch thick layer in a ten gallon tank. If you have a big tank it could get very expensive!


hey hoppycalif, i thought you were all for the diamond black stuff. Anyways, I have a tank with diamond black and honestly, I don't think the money was well spent. Just out of curiosity, who said it does harm to your tank?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

modster said:


> hey hoppycalif, i thought you were all for the diamond black stuff. Anyways, I have a tank with diamond black and honestly, I don't think the money was well spent. Just out of curiosity, who said it does harm to your tank?


I'm all for trying out new things. So, I tried Diamond Black. I have yet to report back any good results with it. No one has said it does harm to anything, as far as I know, nor did I say they did.

Back to the 55 gallon tank:
I suggest using 3 40 watt tubes, or 3 T8 32 watt tubes. That would make growing plants easier, and more plant types would be able to grow in that tank.


----------



## Remster (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm still a bit confused about putting dirt or silt into my tank. Does it have to be cleaned in any way, is 1/2" a good depth, will there be much difference between using it and using plain flourite?

Thanks for the answer to the lighting question that I slipped in there, Hoppy!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've never used fluorite so I don't know if there'd be a difference, but there was a definite improvement in growth when I put soil under eco complete rather than using the eco alone. I used about an inch of top soil under 1.5 to 2 inches of eco complete. I made certain there weren't any chemicals used in the soil and removed any large sticks/roots and let it air out for a few days to let ammonia dissipate but otherwise I didn't clean it. I know other members have had good luck using a layer of silt but I'm not certain of the exact procedure. The downside to a soil layer is you have to be careful and move slowly when rearranging or pulling out a plant to avoid stirring up the soil and clouding the water column.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The only reason to put dirt in the substrate is to convert it to a nutrition loaded substrate instead of an inert substrate, which Flourite is. I have about an inch of river silt in my 45 gallon tank, topped with about an inch of half and half silt and SMS, topped with a couple of inches or less of SMS. It is working very well and has been for almost a year now. I don't think there is an ideal thickness to use, but a half inch to an inch seems to work for the lowest level. And, if you mix it in with the main substrate, the thickness should, I presume, be thicker. But, the top layer needs to be inert and thick enough that you won't be releasing mud into the water when you plant. This is just my opinion though.


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't know if this is stickied anywhere in the forum. Its a great article on how to mineralise soil for aquariums.

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/April-2008/Magazine/How-to-Mineralize-Soil-Substrates.html


----------

